# taking shrapnel



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

well, a while back, Mark (aka flathead59) responded to my query about where to find 5-finger bags and offered to send along some for me - most generous of him, and I promptly forgot about it, til he PM'd me a while later to apologize for not getting the bags out to me yet, and promising to make up for it - naturally, I told him that it was no big deal (especially considering he was sharing some of his stash with me) 

well, wouldn't you know it, a parcel arrives today for me.... yep, it's got some bags... and a bunch of other stuff besides :eeek: well, after the fireworks died down, I cautiously dismantled the device to find not only a hefty stack of bombing bags, but also the summer issue of CP, 3 'field test' bags loaded with some amazing cigars (including a very tasty looking _*Comancho* Triple Maduro_ :dribble __and__ an incredibly kick-ass Olivia V polo shirt ! :helloooo:

thanks much, Mark, for such an incredible hit! :brick:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an awesome blast there Rick!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweet looking collection of fine tobacco products!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice there are some real stand up brothers here


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit, great shirt!! I love that Camacho trippel maddy too!! :dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

niiiiice!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very cool indeed. Great hit.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't you just love it when those strays find their way into your mailbox? Nice job!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a top notch BOTL right there. I have some of those bags coming to me finally... i decided i needed them and smokinj volunteered to hook me up.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice Blast!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, that might leave a mark!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Woah, thats the shirt... hehe I've been trying to find one for a while... what a bomb!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Woah, thats the shirt... hehe I've been trying to find one for a while... what a bomb!


hmm.... correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't this where I'm supposed to say....

NYAH! NYAH! :elvis:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's just too sweet


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Mark is indeed a great BOTL


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ngetal said:


> hmm.... correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't this where I'm supposed to say....
> 
> NYAH! NYAH! :elvis:


hehe, you learn quickly young jedi..


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is a great hit


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I have got to get one of those shirts!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet hit.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

VERY NICE! I'd say he made up for it.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sseagle said:


> ngetal said:
> 
> 
> > hmm.... correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't this where I'm supposed to say....
> ...


the farce is strong in this one... :lol:


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, you got smashed...awesome hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that is freakin awesome! Now you can smoke damn good cigars in a damn good cigar shirt!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap! I felt that hit from here!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great looken shirt and smokes!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Most excellent. Starting about January, I'm going to be starting a whole new wardrobe. I'll have to ensure I find some great cigar-wear!


----------

